# Candle Science Sale - order arrived :)



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

My order arrived in the middle of State Fair so I have not yet had time to look, review the scents as they appeal to me OTB but I hope to shortly. Several surprised me, totally different than what I expected , some were disappointments and some hits. Soaped a few scents, I will update on the review board on the progress. 

So far Plumberry is my favorite along with all the Fig fragrances. 

Chardonnay smells like booz (specifically brandy) with a little floral note. Maybe for lotion but not sure about soaping with it. 

Driftwood is a nice masculine smell, definitely worth trying, but I am getting hubby a bottle of the real stuff for Christmas, this is very appealing 

Dragon's Blood surprised me - is it supposed to be really musky ? Smells like cheap insense OTB

Day at the Spa - I like this -smells like a dessert - lemon souffle with a little sweet note

Buttercream - more like cheesecake frosting, will see how it soaps

Vanilla Lace - very mild but pleasant vanilla with floral tones

Very Vanilla - now that smells more like Buttercream to me, definitely food scent, strong OTB

Rose - not like fresh roses OTB, maybe once in soap, right now it smells cheap to me but I am not a rose scented anything fan, this is for a customer

Clean Cotton - like fresh laundry out of the dryer after using chemical detergent, I like it. There is probably a brand name detergent that smells just like this as it is familiar. I'll sniff them all when I go to Walmart  I wanted to try all the "clean" scents to compare

Cottom Blossom - this is very nice - like spring blossoms on a fruit tree, most subtle than the Clean Cotton

---------------------------------------------------

my nose in the can of ground coffee, taking a break from all the scents ......... ok, here we go

---------------------------------------------------

Amaretto Nog - definitely not Amaretto or Egg Nogg .... smells like Cool Aid

Brandied Pear - Strong spiced apple notes with a hint of pine, pear and big splash of alcohol (overpowering OTB, it may blend better in soap)

Lemon Verbena - very nice lemon scent 

Sugar Cookie - nice foodsy smell, like sugar cookie with frosting

Honeysuckle Jasmine - I mostly smell the honeysuckle and it's not my favorite scent so I am not fair commenting on this fragrance, right up there with rose, reminds me of the old fashioned soaps my grandmother would use and put in her drawers

Fruit Slices - very fruity, like gummy bears or gushers, fruit flavored candy. probably a good summer scent

Apples and Maple Bourbon - I smell the maple sweetness with the alcohol (but not overpowering) , the apples are faint and they mingle well with the maple, I am anxious to try this in soap

Apple Jack and Peel - smells like pouporri to me, I guess I was looking for a baked apple pie scent, this has a woodsy note

Mango Papaya - fresh fruit, detect some strawberry there too 

Bird of Paradise - sweet floral, nice, tropical

Creme Brulee - well balanced scent OTB, caramelized sugar is the strongest note with vanilla background, smells yummy

Twigs and Berries - citrus scent, much like grapefruit 

Fig Tree - hard to tell with the Figs - this one smells natural, like a tree in bloom with a bit of the fruity note

Mediterranean Fig - fruity smell with alcohol background

Cranberry Marmelade - love this ! cranberry with just the right amount of tartness and sweetness and spices

Cucumber Melon - Cucumber and Honeydew, well balanced, mellow scent

Brown Sugar and Fig - not sure if this is a BBW scent but it smells like one of theirs. Very nice

Plumberry - hard to describe - sort of like the Cranberry Marmelade with tart and sweet , plum scent instead of cranberry with sweet vanilla aroma. Soaped nicely, discolored to a light tan

Tuscan Melon and Apricot - my first reaction was "yuck!", smells like rotten cantalope to me, but the men in my family like it

Peppermint and Eucalyptus - nice well blended peppermint, both scents represented equally


Again, these are just my first observations sniffing the scents straight out of the bottle. They all seem to come mellower in soap so maybe some of the overpowering ones will behave better in soap. 

Hope this helps someone make a decision. 

Jana


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow Jana - that is awesome! You can still breathe? :biggrin


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Amazing! I bought a few less than you did and amazingly enough we have only 2-3 duplicates. I can't promise to describe mine as well as you did, but I am going to post them soon. I don't have a favorite yet, but my the room I have them in smells heavenly. I'm waiting for goats milk before I make any more soap. I have enough of the water kind.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Linda, if you only bought the sample 1oz bottles, maybe we can swap out to smell them in person. now that I have sniffed them, I know which I will order more of but have no use for them. I was going to offer them "up for sniffs" here for the cost of postage  

Linda, no one around you to sell you a gallon of milk so you can soap?


LOL, Lee, between the sniffing and running my big mouth on Facebook, I am not sure, ha !

Jana


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Jana, thanks a ton for the descriptions. I'll be looking for your updates. I need to get an order made & some of the ones I want are on your list.

jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently soaped driftwood and day at the spa. Driftwood turned dark so I won't soap it. But I loved Day at the Spa and ordered a full pound. No A or D.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmmm, too bad. I don't mind dark as long as the rinse is not dirty, will try it on different recipes to see if I can make it work as I would really like to use the Driftwood. Thanks for the update, Kathy.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> running my big mouth on Facebook


Jana it's always good to exercise your mind.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Mmmm, I was just looking at the Cranberry Marmalade. It certainly sounds like a good scent.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I soaped the Cranberry Marmalade. Smelled nicer in soap than OOB, but now that it's been curing a few weeks, all I smell is spice. Anybody else have this happen? Does the cranberry come back?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I already do a cranberry scent....since Becky did this scent for, I think it was our first swap on DGI, I loved this scent! In my recipe it is a beautiful maroon, I call it marmalade and it is a huge seller for me. It is also so perfect to work with. So I don't use Cranberry Marmalade for it's cranberry, I use it for it's deep spice scent that is oh so much more than the normal cinnamon/clove found in most fall/holiday scents. It's wonderful in candles, in smelly jellies. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, it's that lovely color in my soap, too, and it does smell great, just not like cranberry at all, so that means I'm still searching for a cranberry scent of some sort.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Same here....I just smell the spice and not the cranberry. I do like it though and am thinking of using it to replace my apple jack. I made a special batch of it and put a small layer of gingerbread on the bottom. Looks pretty and smells nice.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Forgot we had a few more from Candle Science that hubby actually soaped:

Sage Pomegranate - I did not know what to expect and the scent is herbal (like sage) with fruity pomegrenate smell, no sweet tone, just really what the name says, it could be a nice fall or masculine scent

Hazelnut - D to dark brown, no A. Strong coffee with a little hint of hazelnut, not sweet, smells like brewed coffee that is flavored (the coffee grinds, not flavored with creamer, etc). Some customers love it , some don't care for it. I am looking for a more subtle coffee scent but may consider this one in combination with something else or in layered soap

Green Tea and Lemongrass - smells a lot like the Green Tea cosmetics brand with a hint of lemon, I need to decide whether we want to carry this or Bamboo, they are quite similar, light scents, I dont think there is room for both. No D, no A.

Lavender Vanilla - really like this in soap, heavier on the lavender but not overwhelming, toned down by the vanilla, yet not sweet. Nice Lavender, we will carry this one instead of straight lavender until we do EO's. D to medium tan, no A.

Love Spell - I have Vicki's bar of Love Spell scented soap and compared to this one. At first I was leaning heavily to Vicki's and we were disappointed with the Candle Science variety but as the soap cured completely the scent is well balanced and lovely. How close to the original I can't say , as I don't use Victoria Secret products but it is a hit with customers and we will keep this one. No D, no A, behaved nicely in CP soap. Fragrance sticks.

Sunwashed linen - we like this scent, it smells like clean laundry with an additional (maybe citrusy??) scent I am not able to clearly describe. We use this for scented laundry soap to shave in our laundry soap batches. Behaved well. 

I will post about Nature's Gardens scents we used next, it seems to be a hit or miss, some we hated but many we loved. 

Jana


----------

